# FRAN06 2091! Come potremo farci perdonare?



## Saoul

Fran, che dire, mi inginocchio, mi prostro, ti bacio i piedi, ti regalo dei fiori, ti tengo aperta la porta fino al giorno del giudizio... insomma cosa posso fare per farmi perdonare.

Sei al post 2091, e non mi ero ancora congratulato con te per i tuoi 2000:

attenti
curiosi
interessanti
difficilissimi
appassionanti/appassionati
brillanti​

post! 
Cancella gli ultimi 91 post, per favore!  (Scherzo ovviamente!)
In colpissima, di bruttissimo, 

con affetto e ammirazione
Il Saoul.

P.S. Ragazzi facciamoci perdonare tutti! Voglio vedere post a branchi/stormi/scolaresche/risme/flotte/squadroni/gruppi/manciate/secchiate... 
insomma una cifra di post!  Grazie


----------



## lsp

It's simple, Saoul. It's easy not to glance over at the post count when the posts themselves hold one's full attention! Congrats to fran!


----------



## fran06

Ma Saoul o meglio Mr Mod  
che dici?  
Non c'è niente da perdonare!  
Con tutto l'aiuto ed il supporto, otre che linguistico anche morale, con cui mi nutrite quotidianamete non potrei proprio chiedere di più!!!!


Isp , 
non sai che piacere nel leggere le tue parole!  
Sono contenta che i miei post stimolio tanto interesse ed aiutino me (soprattutto) e voi ad apprendere un pò di più sia sui temi ( a volte delicati ) trattati sia a livello grammaticale!

La stima e l'affetto sono indiscutibilmente reciproci!!! 

2100 grazie a voi!


----------



## TimLA

*Congratulazioni amica mia*
Spero che la FM apprezza tutti 2.091 posts!  
Ciao
Tim


----------



## fran06

TimLA said:
			
		

> Fran
> 
> Quasi 2,000
> 
> Tim


 
Sei stato il primo a notarlo, anche prima di me ricordi?

Grazie Tim, mi sento di dover dividere lo stipendio (anche se miserissimo) con tutti voi!!!

Quindi: Chiunque passi per Napoli ha un drink assicurato.....vi aspetto ma uno alla volta

PS Roma Tim?!


----------



## ElaineG

Mamma mia, we've all been asleep at the switch.  (I'll take a pizza instead of the stipend, by the way ).

Thanks for everything Fran, and especially thanks for keeping an eye out when us mods are sleeping.  It's all very much appreciated!


----------



## Xerinola

Congratulations Fran!
2000 post! waooooooooo
Grazie per tutto!

Xerinola.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Fran, è un piacere rivederti dopo una breve pausa.    Complementi per il tuo postiversary, e grazie per tutto l'aiuto!

Elisabetta


----------



## fran06

My pleasure Elaine I wish I could help you as much as you do with me!!

PS:E pizza sia!  

Gracias a tí Xerinola  , de verdad!!!  
Thanks for your help and support!!

Grazie Elisabetta  e congratulazioni a te...mi sbaglio o recentemente sei stata promossa a ruolo di Mod ??!!


----------



## Jana337

*Fran! *
* Come mai non ce ne siamo accorti prima???! *
* Sei sparita senza una fiesta - che peccato!*

* Sono lietissima di vederti di nuovo. 

Jana
*​


----------



## fran06

Grazie Jana!!!
E' stata un'estate piena per tutti (per vacanza=io  e per lavoro=voi  hihihi)....se ti può consolare non me ne ero accorta neanche io

Baci


----------



## brian

Congratulazioni, Fran!  You never cease to bring to this forum some of the most intriguing topics of discussion.  Ti prego di continuare cosi'!


Brian


----------



## fran06

Thanks Brian
Glad you all find my posts interesting....I wish I did too


----------



## Eugin

*Cara amica Fran!!! *
*Complimenti per questo nuovo "milestone" e tutte le volte che tu sei stata qui per aiutarmi e tutti nel foro Ing-Ita!!!  *

*Tu sei una amica molto speciale per me e ti ringrazzio per essere qui offrendo tutto quello che tu sai...*

*Ok, that´s enough for my "basic Italian", so I hope you could understand what I wrote, but well, in a nutshell, I was only thanking you for each and every post that you have gave us as a present!!! And as a return, let me give you this present as a token of appreciation!! I hope you like it!!
*
*Un baccio e abbracio per una collega molto carina per me!!    
*


----------



## fran06

Eugin!!! Ma dove eri finito???
E' da una vita che ti invio PM....senza ricevere risposta 
I started wondering if I had upset you in any way...I'm glad you are still my friend!!!  
Thanks for the congratulations but you guys know that I wouldn't be here without you and some people who I really miss a lot and have (unfortunately for all of us) left.
Thanks again Eugin
Take care


----------



## MAVERIK

Fran congratulazioni anche in ritardo ...Ero in ferie !!!

CONGRATULATIONS.

Mave


----------



## claudine2006

Congratulazioni, Fran! 100 di questi traguardi (100 * 2000 = 200000!!!!!)


----------



## fran06

Grazie mille _Maverik_ (spero che le tue ferie siano andate bene) e _Claudine_ (Oddio 200.000....mi sopportereste tanto? )!!!

Il vostro aiuto è fondamentale per me!!!
Grazie!


----------

